# Weekly Competition 2019-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F U' F U' F R2 F U'
*2. *R U F' R2 U' R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 R' F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 U'
*4. *F R' U2 R' U R2 U' F' R U'
*5. *R F' U2 R U F U F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 R F U' F L' F D' L2 B'
*2. *D' B' U2 F D' F R' L D L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L
*3. *L2 F R2 B U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' R B' L' U' B2 D2 F'
*4. *R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' B U' R' U2 F U L2 R'
*5. *F' L2 R2 U2 B R2 B D2 B' L2 B2 D F U' L' R F D B D F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' B' L' B' Uw2 Fw U' Fw2 L R2 B R' F2 Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw L D Rw B Uw B L2 Rw' R D2 U' L U L2 Rw' B' Fw2 D Uw B' R2 D' Rw
*2. *B D' Uw F L Uw2 L' R2 D' Rw Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw2 U2 Fw' U' B Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U Fw' U' R2 D Uw Rw' R Uw2 L Rw Uw2 B' Fw' L' R D2 F'
*3. *B2 Fw2 D U2 R' Uw F2 Uw Rw U B' D' L Rw' U L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 R2 B' D Uw2 Fw' F' Rw' R' D B' U' L Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw L2 Fw Uw' R2 D'
*4. *R' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F2 R' B2 Fw L2 R U F' L2 R' D2 U2 Fw U' Fw F Uw B' F2 Uw F2 D L B' Rw Uw B F' U' L2 B' L2 Rw' U2 B' U'
*5. *F' D Uw U F D R' B F2 L Rw2 B' R' Uw2 U B2 L' R2 Fw R2 Uw Fw' F' L' F' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw B Fw2 D2 U Rw' Uw Rw Uw2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 R2 Uw U' Lw B2 Lw D' Bw' F2 D Uw2 Lw2 Rw' R Fw Lw U2 Bw U' Fw2 L2 F D' Dw2 Bw D2 Dw' U Fw F' Uw2 Fw' R' Bw2 L Uw L2 B Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw Fw U2 Rw D' F2 Uw Bw2 Rw' B' F' D' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' F
*2. *L2 Lw D2 Dw' Fw F2 Rw' D2 Dw' Lw Rw Fw2 Dw L' R D2 Dw' Uw U' R' U Fw D2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 B2 R' Uw2 Bw Dw Lw2 D' L R B' Bw2 Fw L2 F' Dw2 Lw' Fw2 Dw' B2 D2 L Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw D2 Fw' Lw Uw2 L Lw2 D2 F2 Uw'
*3. *Uw B' Bw' F Lw' Rw2 U' L F2 Rw' B Rw Dw2 Uw2 Rw D' U2 Bw2 Fw Uw B Fw' Lw D' Dw Uw Fw' Lw' B2 F' Dw' Fw F' Dw' Fw Uw L' R' U2 Fw F2 R Bw2 Lw' Bw Fw F' Uw' B2 Lw Uw2 B2 L Lw' B Fw' Uw' Bw2 F' R2
*4. *Bw' Fw' D2 R2 B2 Rw2 Fw R' Fw' F2 Lw' U' F2 Rw F' U' R Fw Uw U' Rw' B Dw Uw' Lw Rw D' Dw' U' Bw' Dw2 Fw U2 B2 F2 L' Bw D2 Lw' D Dw B Dw' Fw D2 U' Fw Rw' B2 Dw' U2 L2 Uw' L B Fw2 Dw L B Bw'
*5. *Lw2 Dw' Bw Uw2 B2 Uw Rw2 B Bw Fw D' Dw U Bw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' R Bw Rw2 U2 Lw' F L2 Rw2 Dw B2 R Fw' Uw2 B Fw Uw B2 Lw2 F2 L' D' Bw2 D Dw2 Uw U' B R D Uw2 U2 F' R2 Bw2 Fw' D Rw Bw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Rw' F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F U' 2F' U' B' 2D 3F 3U 2B 3F 2U U' 3R' 3F' D' F2 3U' L' D2 2D' 3U 2U2 B' 2F2 2L R2 2D' 2F2 R2 B 2F2 2U F' D L' R2 2F2 3R2 2U2 2B2 F' 2D' 2U R 3U' L2 2R2 R2 F2 3U 2U2 R' 2F D 2F2 2D2 3U2 3F L2 3R R 3U' 2U' 2F 2D' 3F2 2L2 R2 2U2 L
*2. *D2 2D2 3U' R' D' 2R' U' 2B2 3F' 2U2 2F D' 2F' 2D' 2B' L 2D 2U U 2R B F' 3R D2 2D U2 2B 3F' L2 2U' U' R B U 3F 2F' 2U 3R 2F 3U' B2 2B2 2D2 U 3F' L2 2B2 2F D' U' 2F 2U2 2F 2R2 2D 2R' 2F 2D F' 2D 2L2 R 3U' U' L' 3U2 L2 3F' F2 2L'
*3. *2F2 3R' 3F' 2R2 F2 2R2 2U2 U' L2 3R' 2F U2 B 2F 2L2 2R' 2D 3U' 2R2 2F' 2D' 2L 2B2 2F F2 2D 3F2 L' F2 D2 3U' 3R R D' 2R' 2D' 3F 3U2 U2 2B2 L' 2F2 F' D2 3U' U' F2 R2 B 2B' 2F 2R2 U' F2 3U' 2B2 3U2 3R' 3F' L' D 2L2 B' R U2 L' 2L F2 U F'
*4. *2D U 2R B 2F2 2R2 B 2R' 2B 2F 2U L F L2 R' U2 R 2D2 3F L 3F F 2L B 3U' 2U2 2F 2D2 F' D' 2D2 U' L 3R' 2D 2L' B 2B 2L2 3R' 3F' 2F' F2 U' 2L U' 3F2 2D' F' 2D2 3U' 2B' 2R2 3U2 2U2 U2 2B2 D' B 2B L2 B2 2L' 2F2 D2 3U 2F' 2U2 3F L'
*5. *2L' 2U2 R' 3F2 3R 3F2 2U 2B2 2R' B 3F 2F 3R' R D U' B2 2B' U 3F' F' U 2R' 3U 2U' R 3U' 2B2 3U' 2F D 3U2 2U2 2F F2 2U L B2 2B 3F2 2F2 3U2 3F2 2L' R B2 L' 2B 2R2 3U2 2R U' R' 2F2 2R2 2D 3U2 2U2 2F2 2U R' 2D2 3U2 2U' U2 3R' 2D2 U' L 2B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D' 2B 3B' 3F' 2D 2U2 L 2B' 3B2 2F2 D 2U' L' R 2B' F2 3U2 2U' U' 2R' 3D' 3L' 2F2 D' 2D 2B2 3F F 3D2 3R2 2U L' 3L 3U' 3B2 3R 2D 3F D2 2L D' 2L' B2 D 2R' 3D 3F' 2F' F 2L2 3L2 3B 2R D 2F2 3U' 2U' B' F2 3L' 2B' U R' 3D2 3B2 U2 B' 2U2 L' 3L' 3R2 R B F' 3U L 2B' 3R2 3U2 3B' 3D' 2B2 2F 2D 3D' 2R' B 3B 2L2 2D2 2F F' 3D 2L 2B2 D2 B 2B F' R'
*2. *L' D' L2 3L2 U' 2L2 2R U 3R' 3F F R2 2D2 3R 3U 2L' 2R R 3U2 3F' F 2D 3U U' F2 2D2 L' 3U 2U' U2 3F2 L2 2R 2U 3F' D' U' 3L U R2 2B D2 2D2 3R 2R' R2 B2 L' D' 3U' L' U2 B U' B' 3R D' 3D U 3L' F' U2 2F2 3D' R' D 3D 2U 2B' 2U' R 2F' 2U' L 2L2 3L' 3F' 3D' L' 2L' 2D' 2B2 3D2 R2 3D' L 3B2 2F' 2U2 2R2 3U2 2B 3L2 2R2 2D' 2U2 3L' 3D2 2U' 2R
*3. *U' 2F' L' 3L2 D' U 2R 3U2 2U2 B' 3F 3L 2F F' L' D' 3B2 2R2 B 2F2 D 2D' 2R2 U 2B 3F F 3L 3B 2L 2F2 D2 3D' 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 D' 3D2 3U2 2U R2 D 2D2 U2 2F' 2D B F' 2L 3D' 3B' 2F F2 3L2 3U2 F' 2D2 U 2R2 3B 3U' 2F2 3U' 3L' D' 2U' F2 2L 2B2 3L2 B 3D2 2U2 3R' B' 3B2 F' 3U2 U' 3F2 D 2B2 3L' 2R2 B' 2L 3B' 3F2 2F2 3L 2F 3L 2F' L 3U 3L 2U 2B2 2R'
*4. *B 2U' 3L R2 U 2R 2F L' 3L2 3R2 2F2 U F' 3L2 R2 3D2 3U' 2U F2 3L' D' L' 3D2 3B2 3F R 3B' 2U' U2 3F U 3L' U 3B L2 2D 3D 2F' 3L' 2U' 2B' 2F2 3L2 2F 3L U' L 2L2 2U2 U2 3F2 3L 3D 2F 3R2 B 2U' U2 3B' L2 2F2 2D' 2R2 U2 3B' F' 2R R 2D 2R2 2D' 3D2 U' 3L' 3R2 2B' 2R' 3U2 2F2 F' 3R2 3D B' 3B 2F' F' 2D2 B' 3R' 2B' 2U' B' 2D' 3B2 F' 3L' 2U' L 3U2 2F
*5. *L 3R' 2R 3D2 2U U2 R2 2B 3D' L 2D' 2B2 3B' 2U 3F' 2L 3D' 2U 3L2 D' U2 2F 3R 3F L D 3D L' 3U 3R' F 3L 3R' 3D' B 3F2 U 3B2 D2 2D2 3R 3F 2F2 L 2U U2 2B2 2D2 3U 2U L' 2L' 3F' 2L2 2R U' 2L' 3F 3L' 2D2 2B D 3F2 L2 2U' 3B2 3L 2B2 3F' 2R 3F 3L F 3U 3B2 3F 2R' B 3F' F' 3U B2 L U B' L' 3R 3U2 B 3D2 2L 2R2 2B2 2U 2R2 3U 2U' L2 R' D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' R F U R' F U' R'
*2. *R2 U F U' R' F U R2
*3. *R' F' R U R2 F2 U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 B2 D' F' U' B D L' U2 D' L D F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D2 U' Fw Uw'
*2. *B R F' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F' D2 R' B F R U' D2 R2 F B' R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *D B2 U2 D' L2 B' D L' R2 D' R L' D F2 B U2 L2 U D2 Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw Fw2 L Uw2 R' B Fw' F' D L' Uw F2 L U R Uw2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw B' F2 R' Fw2 F Uw U L' Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 D Rw2 R D2 L2 U B'
*2. *F' U L' B2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw' D2 U B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw R' Uw R' D F2 D2 L2 Rw' R2 B2 L' Rw' R2 D2 U Rw' B' Fw2 F2 L R Fw L U R'
*3. *R' Uw' B' R B' D Fw F' Rw2 R2 D' Uw' B' D2 Uw B2 Fw R U Rw Uw' U2 F' D Fw2 Uw Rw R2 Fw' F' Rw' D' Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 D' L2 Rw' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' Fw L2 Lw B Bw' Rw2 U Fw' L' Bw2 D' L' R' Bw' Fw F D Rw2 R Fw F2 D2 F Dw U2 Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 B' U2 Fw' Lw Bw D Dw L Rw2 Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw R D2 R2 Dw B' Bw' D' Bw Lw Dw L2 D Uw Lw2 Rw' Dw2
*2. *B F L Rw R' B L2 Rw2 F L Rw Fw2 L2 Dw' L Bw Fw F Lw' D2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw' Fw2 Lw' F' Lw2 F' Rw' Dw2 R2 Uw2 B Bw2 R' B L U L2 Uw R2 Fw' Uw2 Bw F' L' B R Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' Bw2 F L2 Lw
*3. *D Uw' Bw Dw' U' Bw U' Fw' F L2 Uw2 R Dw2 Uw U2 L Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F' Rw' R U2 Lw2 Uw' U B D' U Bw' D2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Rw' U F Dw R Bw F D' Uw' Fw2 R' Bw Dw' Lw2 Uw' Bw2 L B Rw' D' Dw U Bw2 Fw2 L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R 2B2 F U2 2F2 3U' U2 2B2 3R2 D' 2U 2B 2D' L 3F 2R D' 3U B2 3F2 2F 2L 3U 2U F2 2D2 2L2 U2 L' 2L' U' 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 3U U' 2F2 3U2 L R2 3F 2D2 2F2 D 3U' 2L' 2B' 2R 2F 3U' B 2F2 F R' 2B' F 3R B' F2 3R2 2D2 3R2 2D 2U' 2L2 2D2 2U 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3D2 2L 2R' 2B D2 2U' 3B' L' 2L 2R' B2 F2 D' 2B' 3R D2 2D B' 2F' L' 2L' F2 2U' 2B' 3B 3F' 2L 3L2 3U 2U' 2R' R2 3F' 2F' 3D2 3F' 2L 3L2 3U2 2B2 3D2 B2 2F' 2D2 U2 2B2 D 2D' 3D 3U' U2 B2 2L 3D' 2U 2B2 3F2 2F' 2R 2B D2 U' 2B' 3D U 3F' 2F' L' 2L2 3F 3D2 2R' 3D2 3U 2L 3R 2B 2D' B' 2L' 3U2 2B 3D2 R' 2B 3L2 U' 3L 2D2 2B 2R' B2 2F' 3R2 B 2D2 U' 3F 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L' D2 B2 F L B' L B L' F U2 F U B' D' F R' L2 U2 F2
*2. *R B2 D2 B' U D B2 F R2 B F R B2 D R B2 F2 R' D2 R2 Fw Uw'
*3. *B F U' R L B D2 B F' U' L2 D2 U2 L' R U2 R B L' Fw' Uw2
*4. *B' L R' B U2 F2 D B R2 D' R2 D L U R2 U' L R B2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *B2 R2 D U' F2 B R2 L' U2 F' D' B' U R D R L' B2 F' Rw' Uw2
*6. *U D2 F2 D F' B D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L R B' F' L' U' B R2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *D' R' U' L B2 U2 L' B F2 R B D L R' F R2 L F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*8. *U2 F D' L D' L R U2 D2 B D L2 D B2 U' D' L2 D2 B' L B2 Uw'
*9. *F B' R' B2 D R F' D L2 B2 F' U2 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' Fw Uw'
*10. *U L2 U' L2 F R B R2 D2 L B U2 L' R D F2 L' R2 U'
*11. *D F2 U L2 U2 D F2 D' R2 U' R L' B D U2 B L R B' F' R' Fw' Uw
*12. *D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' F2 R D' B2 L' R U2 D L R2 F' L B Rw Uw
*13. *L D2 R F' U' R' U' R D2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 F' R D L F' L R2 Fw Uw'
*14. *B2 L2 U' R L' D R' F' B2 U' R' F' R2 D2 R B L2 U' L Fw' Uw'
*15. *F' L F2 U R2 F D F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 R B' R2 D2 R' F' U2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *L D F L' D2 F' R' F L2 B2 L R B' D' F2 U D2 L D U2 Rw' Uw2
*17. *U' L2 B2 F' U2 R2 B' D' R2 D U' R L2 D B' F U B2 D R F2 Rw Uw'
*18. *D2 L2 D' L' D B L2 U R' D L2 B U2 F L' B2 R' B D Rw Uw
*19. *U R F2 R' D L2 U' R' U' B F' R2 D2 R D2 U B' U2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *B U2 L2 R2 U2 F R' F B' R' D L R' U L F2 L2 U' B L' Fw Uw2
*21. *D2 B U2 F' D L' U2 R B' D2 U' F2 R2 B R L B' U' R L Fw Uw
*22. *U2 F2 L2 D R' B' F' D2 R2 B2 D2 L F R' L2 D B U2 B F U' Rw Uw'
*23. *U' D2 F' L' D' L B' U2 L R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*24. *L R B' U2 F' L F' U2 B U B F2 U F2 D2 B' R L2 U L F' Rw2 Uw
*25. *B' U' D' L2 F' L2 B D R2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 U D' F2 D F2 Rw Uw
*26. *U2 F' L B D U2 B F' R' B' U2 L2 B D2 B D L' D2 U' R2 Fw Uw'
*27. *L' F R' D B' L' R' F D F' R' D2 B2 F D' F2 U R' F U' B' Rw' Uw2
*28. *U' D2 R D U2 R' L' U2 L F D2 F' D2 U B L2 R U2 B2 R L2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *D2 L2 F' B L' F B' L2 U L F2 R U R' L2 F D B2 F2 D Rw' Uw'
*30. *D L' D' F' U' D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 R' U2 F R' D2 L' F D Rw' Uw'
*31. *F L R' D' F' B U2 R B L' R' F2 L' B' R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U R' Fw' Uw2
*32. *U' B D2 R' L' B2 U' F' D' B2 U' D' L2 U2 B2 F D' B D2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *B D' U F2 L' R' U R U2 R' L2 F' D' F2 R' D U' B2 U2 L F Rw Uw
*34. *L B F R' B2 L' F' D R L B U L2 R B U2 L2 U' F2 Rw Uw2
*35. *D2 B U2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 B D' L2 B U' B2 Rw Uw'
*36. *B R' U B' F R B' U' D' F L2 D2 F2 U R' U L' B2 L' Fw Uw
*37. *U2 B R2 L' B F2 L' F U' B' U L' U2 B R' L2 F L F2 Rw Uw
*38. *D B' U2 D F R U2 D' L' D2 L B' R' L2 F' L2 D' B' F D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*39. *D R2 U' D' B' U' L2 U2 R2 F' D' B' R' F' L' B' L' F2 R D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*40. *B2 D' L' F' L2 U' F' L2 R' D2 L B2 R' L' F B L' B' D' R2 D' Fw' Uw
*41. *F' R' B2 R' L' U F' U R F L F R F2 L' U2 R U2 F D Fw Uw
*42. *F2 D L2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B U2 L B L R2 B U B' F' L2 B2 Rw Uw
*43. *L B' F2 U' L2 R' U' D2 R2 F L2 R U R' D2 L2 U R' L U Fw Uw2
*44. *R D' B2 F2 L' R U L2 R B U B' L' F U2 R L F' R Fw' Uw
*45. *B2 F U2 R' B2 L U' D B D2 R' B' R' L B2 D R F' R F2 Rw' Uw2
*46. *F B U' D2 F2 U R2 B R2 U F D2 R F B' R2 B D' R' B2 R' Fw Uw
*47. *L B D2 U2 L U F2 D U2 L R U L U2 D2 F' B' L' F2 B Rw2 Uw2
*48. *F' R' D' L2 F2 D2 L' F2 B' U' L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' U2 D L U' Fw' Uw
*49. *B' L2 D' L2 B2 U' D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L B' F2 D2 L D L Fw Uw2
*50. *U R2 U R' D R2 D' L R2 D2 F2 R U' L2 F' D' L' R F' R Fw' Uw
*51. *D L2 D2 U B' R F U' D' F D2 B U2 R' D F D F2 L R D' Fw Uw'
*52. *U D2 R U' F2 B2 R U' R F2 L D' U L U' R L2 D2 L' D B2 Rw' Uw'
*53. *R' B2 F L2 R2 D2 F U L' R D' R2 U' R L B' L2 R D' F2 Rw Uw'
*54. *B' F U' F2 B' R2 L2 U L2 R2 F D B F L F' D2 L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*55. *B U2 L' B2 L R F U B2 U' F2 U' D' R' U' F2 D F' R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*56. *D' F' D' B2 D2 B D2 L U B R2 L' B L B2 D R2 F2 U' Rw'
*57. *U2 L F2 R F B2 L U R U' L F2 B L' B U B' F R' F2 B' Rw Uw'
*58. *B' R L F' R' L' F D' R U' D R' F U D R' F' U' B' L Fw' Uw
*59. *L' R D2 U L F2 R2 U2 L' F' D L2 D L' F' U' B L' U B' Rw2 Uw
*60. *U2 R' F L' R D U' F' B R2 F R2 L2 F L R' F' L' U' F D Rw Uw
*61. *R' L' F D' R D' U L U' R' L2 F L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L U' Rw Uw2
*62. *L' B D2 B U' D R' U2 F2 D' F2 D F U D R D U2 L2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*63. *L' R D2 F' U2 R' F2 D R2 L2 B' L U2 B' U F2 L2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*64. *F L2 U R2 U L U' R' F' U' D F' L' R B D' F2 U2 R Fw' Uw'
*65. *U2 F R2 L' F U2 F2 D2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 B' R2 B D L' Fw Uw'
*66. *L2 F R' L' B F' R' F L2 U' F' D' B2 U B2 D' B' F' D R2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *L B' U2 D B2 L2 D2 L' U' B' F2 D2 U2 F D2 R F R2 L Fw' Uw'
*68. *U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' R2 D L' D B' F2 D U F D2 F2 D Fw' Uw
*69. *B2 D2 L' D' U L' R2 U D2 R F' L' D' L D2 R' U2 L' F' D Rw2 Uw
*70. *U' R U' L2 R' D R' L' F B2 L2 R' B' F' R' L U2 B D' L2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 L D2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 F' L F' D' R2
*2. *U2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 F2 L' R' B D B2 F' L2 U' L U
*3. *L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' R B2 L2 D' U2 F L2 U B2
*4. *R2 D2 F D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' B R B2 R B R2 U' R'
*5. *F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D L' D' L' F R' D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' R' D' L F' L U B L F' U2 F B2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 D2
*2. *D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B L B' F D2 L U2 R2 D L
*3. *F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D2 U2 F L' D' B' L D2 B' R' D' F'
*4. *F' B L U' B' R' U D2 B2 D' R' L2 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2
*5. *U F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B' R' D2 L B2 R B' D' L2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' U' R2 D' F' D' L' D B
*2. *D2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B R' F' R D B' L B2 U' B
*3. *U B2 U L2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2 U L' U' B2 U' R' B D F D' U2
*4. *U R2 B2 L' U2 F' R2 U' R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 R2
*5. *L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' F D' B2 L' D2 L R' U2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 L U R' B F' L F' L2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B2 D B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L' F' D2 B U' B' R B' F2 L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D U F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B' R2 U' B' L' U' F U B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' R2 U' R' F2 R' F
*3. *L' D2 R U2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D2 F' L2 B2 U' L' B' D L2 R2 F2
*4. *D' U' R2 U L D' L Uw U B Fw2 L2 F2 Rw' U' R2 F2 R' Uw2 B Uw2 U Fw2 F' Uw F' D F L' Uw' U R2 F2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw' Uw2 B' R

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F R' F2 R' U' F' R U2
*3. *F2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 F2 R' U' F D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U
*4. *U2 Rw U' B D' R F R2 Uw' Rw2 B2 D F' D2 Uw' B2 F L U' L' Rw2 F Rw B Fw' L2 R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 D2 Uw' L' U R' B2 R Uw
*5. *D' Rw' D' Lw2 Dw' B' Bw' Lw2 B2 Lw2 R' D Dw L Uw2 B2 Bw2 Uw' L Rw Bw2 F2 Lw' D Dw L Rw' B Fw2 F' L2 Bw Fw' R U F' Dw Lw2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 U L D' Uw2 U Fw R2 Dw' L' Bw L B R2 U B2 Lw' R Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' F R' U2 F R2 F U
*3. *B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B D' L'
*4. *U' B2 U L B R2 D Uw' B2 Fw2 R Fw2 Uw L' Rw' B' U2 F' D U' R Uw Rw U L Fw2 D' Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' L' Fw Uw F L2 B' L2 Rw D'
*5. *F2 D' B2 Dw B2 Rw' Bw' Fw' Dw B Uw F2 Rw' R' B Rw' B2 F Rw2 U Fw' F' L2 B D2 Lw Dw Rw B2 D Uw' U' Fw Rw Bw' L' Dw2 Uw Fw L2 U Lw Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Uw' L' Bw F2 R F L2 B F2 L R Bw' F
*6. *L' 2B2 R' 2D' 3U' F' 2U' R 3U' U B 3U' U2 L' B' 3F' 3U 2F D' 3U B L2 3F D2 2U2 2B' 2F' 2L2 2D2 3F' 2F' R F 3R2 B 2B2 F2 2D F2 U2 2B' L' 2B' L D 2R2 2D' 2U2 U' F2 L2 2L 2U 2R' F2 2R2 3F' U2 B2 L' 2B2 R 3F F2 3R' 2B' D2 3F 2F2 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R U' R2 U R2 F U2
*3. *B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U F' U F U R B' R2 F D' U'
*4. *D' Uw U2 B Fw' Uw R' Fw2 F L F' D Uw2 R' U R2 U F L Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' R' Fw F2 Rw' D L U' R' D' B' Fw' Uw' B2 F L' Rw R'
*5. *D' Bw2 Rw' Bw' Fw R Bw2 D U' L Uw Rw D Lw2 R Bw2 U Bw' Fw' D2 Dw U L2 Fw R D2 Fw2 D2 B' D' Dw' U' Bw' Fw F' Dw' L Lw' R2 U R' Dw Lw2 Uw' Fw' F' R' Fw Rw R' Bw' D2 U Bw2 Uw' L2 Rw Bw' Fw2 U2
*6. *2F' 2L 3R2 2R2 2F R F' 2R R' 2F2 F 3R B 2B2 L2 D' 2D' 2L 3R2 D B 2B R2 U2 2L 3R' F D 2D2 U2 2L' 3R' U2 2F U 2R2 3U' U' 2L 3U2 2U' U' L2 2R' 3U2 2L 2R2 3F2 3R 2R2 2D' 3U' R' 2B F2 2L D2 3R 2B' 3F 2U2 2R' D B 3F F2 2L2 2B D2 3U'
*7. *3F F R2 3B' 2L' 3F2 3L' R2 3U' 2B2 2U 2F L' 2R' 3U U' R2 B R 2F2 F 2U2 B' 2R' 3F' L F2 2U' B' 2L' D U' 2B 3D2 B2 3B' 3F D' 2F' 2U' U2 2F2 2R' F' 2R U' 3L 3D' 3R' 2U2 3L F' 3L2 2U' U 3F' 2R' 3D2 3L2 2D2 2U 3F2 F D F' 2L2 2R 2F2 R2 U2 3L' R B2 2F' 2L 3L' 2R2 D 3D2 2R U' 3R' 2D' 3U2 B 2F 3R D' 3L' R' B' 2B' D2 3R 2R2 3U' 3F' R2 3D L'

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR5- DL1- UL6+ U2- R4+ D4- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R6+ D0+ L1- ALL6+ DL 
*2. *UR0+ DR5- DL3- UL2+ U5+ R1- D2+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R3- D6+ L4- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR4+ DL3- UL3+ U3- R3+ D6+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R4+ D2- L4+ ALL0+ DR 
*4. *UR2- DR6+ DL6+ UL1- U4- R5+ D6+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U2- R0+ D4- L6+ ALL5+ UR 
*5. *UR2+ DR1+ DL1+ UL2- U6+ R0+ D4+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R1+ D3+ L3- ALL4- DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R' L U B' U l b' u'
*2. *L U' B' R U' R' U' R' B' u'
*3. *L B' R' B' L B' R U' l r' u'
*4. *U R U L U' R B L' l' r'
*5. *L R' B' R' B' L R l b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -1)
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-4, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *B U B R U' B' R L B' R L'
*2. *U L B L' R L' R' U' B R L
*3. *U L R' B' L' B U B' L U' B'
*4. *L B U' L' U' B' U' B L' B U
*5. *R L B U B U' B L R U L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F R U' R2 F U' R'
*3. *D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R' U' L' F2 D U2 L R' F' R
*4. *R' Uw2 F L2 D2 Uw' Rw R Uw' Fw' F' U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D L' D2 R2 Uw L F L' R2 B Fw' F2 Rw2 D L Rw' U' F' R2 D' U2 L Fw' F' Uw
*5. *D Dw Rw2 Bw Rw F R Uw2 Bw R' D2 U' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw R Bw2 U' F2 L Dw' F2 L Lw Dw' Uw2 U2 B R' B' Lw' Rw D' Uw F' Dw2 U' Bw' F' Lw' Rw2 B' Fw' Rw' Bw L' Rw' R Dw Uw' U2 F L' B' F' Uw' Lw' D2 Bw
*OH. *U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B D' L' B' R D' L2 R' U2 B2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL0+ UL2+ U6+ R1- D5- L3- ALL4- y2 U3- R6+ D3+ L1+ ALL3- UR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U L' U' L' B' U B' R r' b u'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (5, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *L B R' U B' L U L R B R'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' f F' L l' r' R' f' r R' B L' B' L' B' R B'
*2. *B' l' b B f' l' b L B' F R F' R F' L' F' L'
*3. *L B' b f' r' b l' f l' r B L' B' R B' R B F' R'
*4. *F l f l r' f F' l f F R B R F L'
*5. *L R' B r' R b f r B L R' F' R B L B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' B' Uw' Lw U' Rw' L R' B' Uw' B' Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Rw l r' b
*2. *Rw U' Bw Rw L' R Bw' Rw L' B Lw Rw' Lw' Rw Bw Uw Lw' Uw u' l b
*3. *L R B' Rw' Lw' Bw' U L B' Uw Lw' Rw Uw Bw Rw Uw' Lw Bw' u'
*4. *Bw L' Uw Lw L R B' Lw Bw U L' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw Bw' Rw r' b
*5. *R' B' Uw' L' R Lw' U B' Rw L' Uw Lw' Rw Lw' Bw Rw Uw Rw u' l


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2019)

Results for week 38: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(151)
1.  1.42 Legomanz
2.  1.47 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.55 asacuber
3.  1.55 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



5.  1.65 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  1.74 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.91 OriginalUsername
8.  1.94 Kerry_Creech
9.  1.96 Sean Hartman
10.  2.11 Coneman
11.  2.15 mista
12.  2.20 ExultantCarn
13.  2.27 David ep
14.  2.33 JoXCuber
15.  2.35 JakubDrobny
16.  2.38 Michał Krasowski
17.  2.42 hopelessdove
17.  2.42 cuberkid10
19.  2.45 Mateusz Kozioł
20.  2.46 TipsterTrickster
21.  2.47 G2013
22.  2.49 thecubingwizard
23.  2.64 DhruvA
23.  2.64 tJardigradHe
25.  2.70 Luke Garrett
26.  2.75 [email protected]
27.  2.77 LowSkill
28.  2.83 remopihel
29.  2.92 NathanaelCubes
30.  2.93 Kylegadj
31.  2.96 Zeke Mackay
32.  2.99 Color Cuber
33.  3.01 2017LAMB06
34.  3.02 HawaiiLife745
34.  3.02 Clément B.
36.  3.11 Trig0n
37.  3.17 oskarinn
37.  3.17 AlphaCam625
39.  3.18 JChambers13
39.  3.18 Coinman_
41.  3.19 mihnea3000
42.  3.26 ichcubegern
43.  3.40 V.Kochergin
44.  3.43 jancsi02
45.  3.46 BradyCubes08
46.  3.47 DGCubes
47.  3.49 Rollercoasterben
47.  3.49 eyeball321
49.  3.52 OwenB
50.  3.56 Liam Wadek
51.  3.58 The Cubing Fanatic
52.  3.70 riz3ndrr
53.  3.75 Shadowjockey
54.  3.77 u Cube
55.  3.78 NewoMinx
56.  3.84 abhijat
57.  3.85 gutte02
58.  3.89 MCuber
59.  3.90 Dylan Swarts
60.  3.91 Brayden Adams
60.  3.91 Logan
62.  3.96 TheCube4226
63.  3.97 Jonah Jarvis
64.  4.00 Laura
65.  4.02 Ontricus
66.  4.07 Toothcraver55
66.  4.07 Natanael
68.  4.08 OJ Cubing
68.  4.08 jvier
70.  4.10 Sub1Hour
71.  4.14 MTOBEIYF
72.  4.19 d2polld
73.  4.21 Antto Pitkänen
74.  4.22 Alpha cuber
75.  4.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
75.  4.23 DesertWolf
77.  4.32 Little Sunrise
78.  4.38 nikodem.rudy
79.  4.39 dhafin
79.  4.39 JakeKlassen
81.  4.40 João Vinicius
82.  4.43 Parke187
83.  4.46 colegemuth
84.  4.48 TheTylerDean
85.  4.54 BleachedTurtle
86.  4.55 BradenTheMagician
86.  4.55 bennettstouder
88.  4.56 ThatLucas
88.  4.56 Fred Lang
90.  4.58 Abhi
90.  4.58 Keenan Johnson
92.  4.60 Manatee 10235
93.  4.63 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  4.63 Keroma12
95.  4.68 Glomnipotent
96.  4.73 Immolated-Marmoset
97.  4.75 ARandomCuber
98.  4.78 Isaac Latta
99.  4.81 Cooki348
100.  4.82 VIBE_ZT
101.  4.85 skewby_cuber
102.  4.87 Infraredlizards
103.  4.88 Koen van Aller
103.  4.88 begiuli65
103.  4.88 Lvl9001Wizard
106.  4.89 Zafimi
107.  4.97 whatshisbucket
108.  5.02 HendrikW
109.  5.05 swankfukinc
110.  5.09 RileyN23
111.  5.17 Elysian_Hunter
112.  5.21 CubingCrazy
113.  5.28 abunickabhi
113.  5.28 Julio974
115.  5.31 Billybong378
116.  5.35 topppits
117.  5.39 xyzzy
118.  5.45 MattP98
119.  5.50 Jamesbehrle
120.  5.53 fun at the joy
121.  5.72 jake.levine
122.  5.75 wearephamily1719
123.  5.85 CalamityCubes
124.  5.86 SpeedCubeReview
125.  5.96 wuque man
126.  6.05 Aadil- ali
127.  6.07 [email protected]
128.  6.17 markdlei
129.  6.25 MrLunarWolf
130.  6.36 John Benwell
131.  6.37 Cubinwitdapizza
132.  6.38 epride17
133.  6.40 MajorBaccs
134.  6.43 Ian Pang
135.  6.50 PingPongCuber
136.  6.58 Isaac Elliott
137.  6.80 toinou06cubing
138.  6.83 pizzacrust
139.  6.87 UnknownCanvas
139.  6.87 MarkyGames7
141.  7.21 nevinscph
142.  7.23 OriEy
143.  7.26 Mike Hughey
144.  7.48 theos
145.  8.27 CurlyFries
146.  9.47 Sabbir Hossain Soad
147.  10.38 One Wheel
148.  10.45 Jacck
149.  11.13 Apolo
150.  16.04 Doofnoofer
151.  54.78 cougarscratch


*3x3x3*(188)
1.  7.22 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.26 lejitcuber
3.  7.38 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.47 Varun Mohanraj
5.  7.50 Luke Garrett
6.  7.73 jancsi02
7.  8.26 Michał Krasowski
8.  8.49 David ep
9.  8.51 Sean Hartman
10.  8.56 OriginalUsername
11.  8.57 tJardigradHe
12.  8.71 RileyN23
13.  8.75 thecubingwizard
14.  8.94 MichaelNielsen
15.  8.98 Jonah Jarvis
16.  9.04 ExultantCarn
17.  9.09 AidanNoogie
18.  9.10 hopelessdove
19.  9.12 Shadowjockey
20.  9.26 cuberkid10
21.  9.33 Manatee 10235
22.  9.47 Toothcraver55
23.  9.49 mihnea3000
24.  9.56 Zeke Mackay
25.  9.58 NewoMinx
26.  9.67 asacuber
27.  9.74 JChambers13
28.  9.76 wuque man
29.  9.81 BradyCubes08
30.  9.83 [email protected]
31.  9.95 NathanaelCubes
32.  9.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  10.03 mista
34.  10.15 zhata
35.  10.17 Helmer Ewert
36.  10.20 gutte02
37.  10.23 turtwig
38.  10.24 G2013
38.  10.24 Legomanz
40.  10.26 OwenB
41.  10.28 Laura
41.  10.28 HawaiiLife745
43.  10.30 DhruvA
44.  10.44 V.Kochergin
44.  10.44 Kerry_Creech
46.  10.46 2017LAMB06
46.  10.46 DGCubes
48.  10.59 MCuber
49.  10.60 Kylegadj
50.  10.62 GioccioCuber
51.  10.63 Ontricus
52.  10.64 Clément B.
53.  10.70 JoXCuber
54.  10.77 Marcus Siu
54.  10.77 Little Sunrise
56.  10.87 Mateusz Kozioł
57.  10.89 TipsterTrickster
58.  10.92 Coinman_
59.  11.06 jvier
60.  11.10 Logan
61.  11.12 MartinN13
62.  11.16 oskarinn
63.  11.23 GenTheThief
64.  11.24 BradenTheMagician
65.  11.25 riz3ndrr
66.  11.26 Zafimi
67.  11.33 ichcubegern
68.  11.45 OJ Cubing
69.  11.65 Color Cuber
70.  11.70 AlphaCam625
71.  11.88 remopihel
72.  11.92 Abhi
73.  11.93 Keenan Johnson
74.  11.95 TheCube4226
74.  11.95 d2polld
76.  11.96 TheTylerDean
77.  12.08 abunickabhi
78.  12.11 Keroma12
79.  12.17 nikodem.rudy
79.  12.17 MTOBEIYF
81.  12.21 jackeyguy
82.  12.29 ARandomCuber
83.  12.34 Glomnipotent
84.  12.38 sqAree
85.  12.41 obelisk477
86.  12.53 fun at the joy
87.  12.69 TheNoobCuber
87.  12.69 NoProblemCubing
89.  12.79 Liam Wadek
90.  12.88 whatshisbucket
91.  12.90 pjk
92.  12.93 MattP98
93.  12.97 abhijat
94.  13.04 BiscutDNF
95.  13.08 João Vinicius
96.  13.13 speedcube.insta
97.  13.23 u Cube
98.  13.27 Parke187
98.  13.27 HendrikW
100.  13.57 JakeKlassen
101.  13.64 skewby_cuber
102.  13.67 Trig0n
103.  13.70 Dylan Swarts
104.  13.74 xyzzy
105.  13.77 jake.levine
106.  13.81 Underwatercuber
107.  13.82 sigalig
108.  13.89 Julio974
109.  13.95 Rollercoasterben
110.  14.07 Cooki348
111.  14.27 SpeedCubeReview
112.  14.53 The Cubing Fanatic
113.  14.55 Koen van Aller
114.  14.62 Ian Pang
115.  14.65 Elysian_Hunter
116.  14.69 DesertWolf
117.  14.77 Fred Lang
118.  14.78 Sub1Hour
119.  14.80 sascholeks
120.  14.86 brad711
121.  15.00 begiuli65
122.  15.31 DonovanTheCool
123.  15.36 Isaac Latta
124.  15.39 ThatLucas
125.  15.40 Gašper Potočnik
126.  15.41 bennettstouder
127.  15.42 dhafin
128.  15.49 BleachedTurtle
128.  15.49 InlandEmpireCuber
130.  15.58 Natanael
131.  15.61 swankfukinc
132.  15.66 Jmuncuber
133.  15.90 Alpha cuber
134.  15.91 colegemuth
135.  15.95 Immolated-Marmoset
136.  16.03 Antto Pitkänen
137.  16.05 Aadil- ali
137.  16.05 Jamesbehrle
137.  16.05 Infraredlizards
140.  16.18 Lvl9001Wizard
141.  16.34 Apolo
142.  16.48 nevinscph
143.  16.49 revaldoah
144.  16.54 Billybong378
145.  16.55 read
146.  16.78 epride17
147.  16.79 Brayden Adams
148.  16.82 John Benwell
149.  17.30 bilbo07
150.  17.37 topppits
151.  17.48 thatkid
152.  17.51 pizzacrust
153.  17.73 Alexis1011
154.  17.92 [email protected]
155.  18.00 eyeball321
156.  18.33 VIBE_ZT
157.  18.51 CalamityCubes
158.  18.58 Edwardtw92
159.  19.26 dnguyen2204
160.  19.31 UnknownCanvas
161.  19.35 Petri Krzywacki
162.  20.30 markdlei
163.  20.43 Cubinwitdapizza
164.  20.73 OriEy
165.  21.23 SpartanSailor
166.  21.49 PingPongCuber
167.  21.50 theos
168.  21.55 toinou06cubing
168.  21.55 Zimo
170.  22.68 MarkA64
171.  23.27 MajorBaccs
172.  24.20 One Wheel
173.  24.62 Isaac Elliott
174.  25.07 CurlyFries
175.  25.63 Mike Hughey
176.  26.06 CubingCrazy
177.  26.32 MrLunarWolf
178.  27.61 freshcuber.de
179.  27.79 PetrusQuber
180.  28.62 Sabbir Hossain Soad
181.  30.31 matt boeren
182.  30.56 Doofnoofer
183.  31.65 wearephamily1719
184.  31.89 Jacck
185.  32.06 MarkyGames7
186.  34.56 MatsBergsten
187.  38.72 MEF227
188.  41.78 cougarscratch


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  29.74 cuberkid10
2.  29.91 jancsi02
3.  32.79 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  34.75 NewoMinx
5.  35.08 Sean Hartman
6.  36.52 RileyN23
7.  36.85 wuque man
8.  36.89 Manatee 10235
9.  37.45 OriginalUsername
10.  38.14 Laura
11.  38.25 Mateusz Kozioł
12.  38.66 G2013
13.  39.73 MichaelNielsen
14.  39.88 Shadowjockey
15.  40.07 MCuber
16.  40.65 ichcubegern
17.  41.23 Coinman_
18.  41.43 gutte02
19.  42.02 Ontricus
20.  42.15 V.Kochergin
21.  42.78 Toothcraver55
22.  42.86 Zeke Mackay
23.  43.11 DGCubes
24.  43.84 DhruvA
25.  44.21 Clément B.
26.  44.34 fun at the joy
27.  44.77 Little Sunrise
28.  44.87 nikodem.rudy
29.  44.91 João Vinicius
30.  45.00 Legomanz
31.  45.53 David ep
32.  45.95 Keenan Johnson
33.  46.15 BradyCubes08
34.  47.52 Luke Garrett
35.  47.84 Jonah Jarvis
36.  48.02 abhijat
37.  48.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  48.80 TheNoobCuber
39.  49.16 jake.levine
40.  49.40 Zafimi
41.  49.45 xyzzy
42.  49.90 Liam Wadek
43.  50.27 Cooki348
44.  50.89 begiuli65
45.  51.01 Glomnipotent
46.  51.04 abunickabhi
47.  51.80 Jamesbehrle
48.  51.93 OJ Cubing
49.  52.19 colegemuth
50.  52.84 BleachedTurtle
51.  53.86 Dylan Swarts
52.  54.07 TheCube4226
53.  54.18 NathanaelCubes
54.  54.51 MattP98
55.  54.60 nevinscph
56.  54.78 The Cubing Fanatic
57.  54.90 OwenB
58.  55.02 swankfukinc
59.  55.82 Natanael
60.  55.88 whatshisbucket
61.  56.07 Sub1Hour
62.  56.33 pjk
63.  56.93 speedcube.insta
64.  57.13 Kylegadj
65.  57.27 Rollercoasterben
66.  57.81 Isaac Latta
67.  57.97 DesertWolf
68.  58.76 epride17
69.  59.11 Logan
70.  59.34 ARandomCuber
71.  1:00.01 topppits
72.  1:00.21 ThatLucas
73.  1:00.41 Parke187
74.  1:00.83 NoProblemCubing
75.  1:00.87 John Benwell
76.  1:01.56 Koen van Aller
77.  1:03.11 Elysian_Hunter
78.  1:03.12 d2polld
79.  1:06.70 skewby_cuber
80.  1:08.94 SpartanSailor
81.  1:11.47 Julio974
82.  1:11.63 Alpha cuber
83.  1:11.72 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  1:12.15 Petri Krzywacki
85.  1:13.29 OriEy
86.  1:14.00 mista
87.  1:16.85 CalamityCubes
88.  1:19.75 One Wheel
89.  1:21.07 Jmuncuber
90.  1:21.41 Billybong378
91.  1:21.58 Ian Pang
92.  1:22.92 Mike Hughey
93.  1:23.16 eyeball321
93.  1:23.16 theos
95.  1:28.12 pizzacrust
96.  1:31.54 MrLunarWolf
97.  1:34.54 PingPongCuber
98.  1:41.14 CurlyFries
99.  1:43.85 markdlei
100.  1:44.88 [email protected]
101.  1:53.10 Brayden Adams
102.  1:55.13 toinou06cubing
103.  2:01.34 Doofnoofer
104.  2:08.47 MatsBergsten
105.  2:35.25 wearephamily1719
106.  3:02.32 cougarscratch
107.  DNF AidanNoogie


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  56.67 cuberkid10
2.  59.65 Sean Hartman
3.  1:06.27 Laura


Spoiler



4.  1:06.35 Manatee 10235
5.  1:06.87 ichcubegern
6.  1:07.49 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:08.34 NewoMinx
8.  1:08.43 OriginalUsername
9.  1:12.22 wuque man
10.  1:12.42 MCuber
11.  1:13.30 RileyN23
12.  1:14.66 Michał Krasowski
13.  1:15.85 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:16.66 DGCubes
15.  1:18.00 DhruvA
16.  1:18.83 G2013
17.  1:19.59 Jonah Jarvis
18.  1:21.23 Coinman_
19.  1:23.31 Jamesbehrle
20.  1:23.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  1:23.86 nevinscph
22.  1:24.77 fun at the joy
23.  1:25.86 Clément B.
24.  1:26.49 João Vinicius
25.  1:26.76 MichaelNielsen
26.  1:29.60 Toothcraver55
27.  1:29.84 Ontricus
28.  1:30.15 begiuli65
29.  1:30.23 colegemuth
30.  1:30.44 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:30.46 Luke Garrett
32.  1:30.69 abunickabhi
33.  1:31.60 jake.levine
34.  1:33.20 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:35.16 OJ Cubing
36.  1:36.31 Little Sunrise
37.  1:36.41 epride17
38.  1:38.21 Sub1Hour
39.  1:38.44 pjk
40.  1:40.02 Liam Wadek
41.  1:41.73 David ep
42.  1:41.78 Glomnipotent
43.  1:41.83 ARandomCuber
44.  1:41.90 ThatLucas
45.  1:42.36 BleachedTurtle
46.  1:42.75 MattP98
47.  1:43.75 elimescube
48.  1:49.03 swankfukinc
49.  1:50.71 whatshisbucket
50.  1:54.48 Rollercoasterben
51.  1:55.43 DesertWolf
52.  1:58.08 UnknownCanvas
53.  2:00.11 Cooki348
54.  2:01.13 topppits
55.  2:01.88 TheCube4226
56.  2:09.91 hotufos
57.  2:10.38 Parke187
58.  2:10.53 skewby_cuber
59.  2:10.82 John Benwell
60.  2:13.42 Elysian_Hunter
61.  2:13.71 Jmuncuber
62.  2:16.44 Logan
63.  2:25.48 Alpha cuber
64.  2:27.08 One Wheel
65.  2:35.51 theos
66.  2:35.60 Koen van Aller
67.  2:39.68 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:42.71 eyeball321
69.  2:48.67 dhafin
70.  2:52.44 Ian Pang
71.  3:19.30 MrLunarWolf
72.  3:40.19 freshcuber.de
73.  3:51.26 MatsBergsten
74.  4:07.40 Doofnoofer
75.  5:54.63 cougarscratch
76.  DNF bennettstouder
76.  DNF Julio974


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  2:00.41 cuberkid10
2.  2:02.47 Laura
3.  2:09.42 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  2:12.27 Jamesbehrle
5.  2:13.42 OriginalUsername
6.  2:18.87 ichcubegern
7.  2:18.93 Coinman_
8.  2:27.11 xyzzy
9.  2:44.93 DGCubes
10.  2:48.11 João Vinicius
11.  2:49.43 nevinscph
12.  2:49.90 begiuli65
13.  3:01.33 Clément B.
14.  3:02.20 fun at the joy
15.  3:02.34 ThatLucas
16.  3:04.67 BleachedTurtle
17.  3:08.58 Liam Wadek
18.  3:14.81 ARandomCuber
19.  3:21.80 Sub1Hour
20.  3:25.86 swankfukinc
21.  3:35.36 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:44.74 whatshisbucket
23.  3:52.14 John Benwell
24.  4:13.93 abunickabhi
25.  4:18.38 One Wheel
26.  4:43.49 Logan
27.  5:02.36 Petri Krzywacki
28.  6:32.22 MrLunarWolf
29.  8:16.07 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF TheCube4226
30.  DNF Jmuncuber


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:45.46 Sean Hartman
2.  3:02.18 Laura
3.  3:14.88 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:31.24 OriginalUsername
5.  3:34.58 Coinman_
6.  3:46.42 nevinscph
7.  3:59.86 nikodem.rudy
8.  4:06.80 BleachedTurtle
9.  4:07.22 xyzzy
10.  4:08.04 DGCubes
11.  4:13.10 begiuli65
12.  4:33.81 João Vinicius
13.  4:36.04 ThatLucas
14.  5:05.68 swankfukinc
15.  5:10.94 Liam Wadek
16.  6:32.99 John Benwell
17.  6:37.30 One Wheel
18.  6:37.62 Logan
19.  7:21.99 theos
20.  8:24.02 Petri Krzywacki
21.  11:05.15 CurlyFries
22.  DNF Dylan Swarts
22.  DNF UnknownCanvas
22.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  5.07 asacuber
2.  5.77 MichaelNielsen
3.  6.11 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.62 oskarinn
5.  8.22 MrLunarWolf
6.  8.45 ExultantCarn
7.  8.50 JakeKlassen
8.  9.14 Sean Hartman
9.  9.20 TipsterTrickster
10.  9.61 G2013
11.  9.81 Mateusz Kozioł
12.  10.95 Dylan Swarts
13.  11.60 OriginalUsername
14.  11.73 NathanaelCubes
15.  12.79 BradyCubes08
16.  13.09 dhafin
17.  13.72 abunickabhi
18.  15.17 nikodem.rudy
19.  19.04 Color Cuber
20.  19.47 ichcubegern
21.  21.01 MatsBergsten
22.  21.48 fun at the joy
23.  21.96 Clément B.
24.  22.98 u Cube
25.  23.39 Mike Hughey
26.  24.60 MattP98
27.  25.85 cuberkid10
28.  26.02 Glomnipotent
29.  26.10 Liam Wadek
30.  27.55 Manatee 10235
31.  29.34 João Vinicius
32.  29.64 skewby_cuber
33.  30.66 Logan
34.  30.73 Billybong378
35.  32.52 John Benwell
36.  32.65 CalamityCubes
37.  32.91 nevinscph
38.  33.87 TheCube4226
39.  34.17 Cooki348
40.  35.33 whatshisbucket
41.  38.08 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  39.99 OriEy
43.  46.33 epride17
44.  46.67 theos
45.  51.37 The Cubing Fanatic
46.  52.38 Jacck
47.  1:24.91 PingPongCuber
48.  1:43.12 Cubinwitdapizza
49.  DNF Immolated-Marmoset
49.  DNF eyeball321


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  18.99 JakeKlassen
2.  22.50 G2013
3.  22.56 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  22.95 Patzer64
5.  23.08 Andrew_Rizo
6.  24.13 jakgun0130
7.  27.00 daniel678
8.  40.19 NathanaelCubes
9.  40.83 bilbo07
10.  45.02 Helmer Ewert
11.  45.15 dhafin
12.  50.13 sqAree
13.  58.59 Sean Hartman
14.  59.80 revaldoah
15.  1:04.01 MattP98
16.  1:11.07 Dylan Swarts
17.  1:14.27 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:17.02 ichcubegern
19.  1:18.26 nevinscph
20.  1:18.90 Clément B.
21.  1:29.53 Glomnipotent
22.  1:35.20 DesertWolf
23.  1:36.06 Logan
24.  1:40.62 MatsBergsten
25.  1:41.36 elimescube
26.  1:56.26 fun at the joy
27.  2:05.93 whatshisbucket
28.  2:06.99 theos
29.  2:26.93 João Vinicius
30.  2:29.66 Cooki348
31.  2:35.55 thatkid
32.  2:35.62 BradyCubes08
33.  2:53.03 epride17
34.  3:03.28 OriEy
35.  3:32.51 Jacck
36.  3:48.17 d2polld
37.  7:25.87 u Cube
38.  DNF Mikikajek
38.  DNF cuberkid10
38.  DNF abunickabhi
38.  DNF toinou06cubing
38.  DNF MTOBEIYF


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:43.79 sigalig
2.  2:45.63 G2013
3.  3:24.01 JakeKlassen


Spoiler



4.  4:44.76 OJ Cubing
5.  5:13.98 Sean Hartman
6.  5:34.35 nevinscph
7.  6:43.04 MatsBergsten
8.  7:17.80 topppits
9.  7:32.09 Clément B.
10.  8:39.29 MattP98
11.  9:33.30 Jacck
12.  12:13.29 brad711
13.  DNF Zeke Mackay
13.  DNF thatkid
13.  DNF Laura


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:21.35 sigalig
2.  5:22.10 bilbo07
3.  9:25.00 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  10:22.19 Sean Hartman
5.  13:37.84 MatsBergsten
6.  21:05.00 Zeke Mackay
7.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  50/65 59:01 sigalig
2.  28/35 57:40 T1_M0
3.  20/21 56:25 Last Layer King


Spoiler



4.  17/18 43:33 Dylan Swarts
5.  18/21 40:44 Keroma12
6.  17/19 59:14 Sean Hartman
7.  9/9 58:56 Natanael
8.  2/2 1:54 abunickabhi
9.  2/4 19:47 JakubDrobny
10.  1/2 6:52 cuberkid10
10.  1/2 6:24 João Vinicius
10.  0/2 7:36 fun at the joy
10.  0/2 14:46 OriEy
10.  6/13 60:00 Jacck
10.  1/2 3:57 MattP98


*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)
1.  12.20 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.62 Luke Garrett
3.  13.66 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  13.98 Sean Hartman
5.  14.13 hopelessdove
6.  14.27 lejitcuber
7.  14.92 OriginalUsername
8.  15.08 Laura
9.  15.19 asacuber
10.  15.66 ichcubegern
11.  15.71 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.81 thecubingwizard
13.  16.09 Kylegadj
14.  16.54 BradyCubes08
15.  17.02 mihnea3000
16.  17.22 cuberkid10
17.  17.23 Clément B.
18.  17.30 turtwig
19.  17.51 jvier
20.  17.52 Michał Krasowski
21.  17.65 DhruvA
22.  17.67 NewoMinx
23.  17.95 Zeke Mackay
24.  17.97 Toothcraver55
25.  18.64 riz3ndrr
26.  18.88 abunickabhi
27.  18.98 sqAree
28.  19.29 mista
29.  19.33 ARandomCuber
30.  19.42 wuque man
31.  19.44 MTOBEIYF
32.  19.58 AlphaCam625
33.  19.66 JakeKlassen
34.  19.88 Ontricus
35.  20.06 Marcus Siu
36.  20.30 V.Kochergin
37.  20.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  20.59 ThatLucas
39.  20.74 João Vinicius
40.  20.88 RileyN23
41.  20.98 xyzzy
42.  21.12 Logan
43.  21.21 nikodem.rudy
44.  21.38 David ep
45.  22.25 Shadowjockey
46.  22.65 BradenTheMagician
47.  23.08 OwenB
48.  23.17 d2polld
49.  24.57 Little Sunrise
50.  24.63 ExultantCarn
51.  24.84 [email protected]
52.  24.88 Trig0n
53.  25.14 Parke187
54.  25.37 Jonah Jarvis
55.  25.46 Antto Pitkänen
56.  25.53 begiuli65
57.  25.64 MichaelNielsen
58.  25.76 Zafimi
59.  26.14 Manatee 10235
60.  26.37 obelisk477
61.  26.67 remopihel
62.  27.11 TheCube4226
62.  27.11 skewby_cuber
64.  27.45 MattP98
65.  27.89 Dylan Swarts
66.  28.09 Elysian_Hunter
67.  28.24 MCuber
68.  28.82 epride17
69.  28.96 brad711
70.  29.11 Glomnipotent
71.  29.28 DGCubes
72.  29.36 Sub1Hour
73.  29.55 Liam Wadek
74.  29.67 u Cube
75.  29.85 Alexis1011
76.  29.88 Alpha cuber
77.  30.08 SpeedCubeReview
78.  30.38 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  30.61 Cooki348
80.  31.44 swankfukinc
81.  31.60 eyeball321
82.  32.01 revaldoah
83.  32.18 Rollercoasterben
84.  32.57 fun at the joy
85.  32.74 BleachedTurtle
86.  34.20 Immolated-Marmoset
87.  34.27 Koen van Aller
88.  34.31 nevinscph
89.  34.94 dhafin
90.  35.15 Julio974
91.  36.52 G2013
92.  37.16 freshcuber.de
93.  38.31 UnknownCanvas
94.  40.31 Cubinwitdapizza
95.  40.52 Petri Krzywacki
96.  41.12 One Wheel
97.  41.14 John Benwell
98.  42.72 PingPongCuber
99.  43.95 Mike Hughey
100.  47.54 SpartanSailor
101.  48.48 toinou06cubing
102.  48.99 Billybong378
103.  49.07 pizzacrust
104.  49.66 Brayden Adams
105.  50.00 whatshisbucket
106.  50.45 Ian Pang
107.  50.98 CalamityCubes
108.  52.07 Apolo
109.  59.71 MrLunarWolf
110.  1:05.26 Doofnoofer
111.  1:16.53 MarkyGames7
112.  1:17.17 theos


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  29.48 DhruvA
2.  34.93 OriginalUsername
3.  38.86 V.Kochergin


Spoiler



4.  47.57 Khairur Rachim
5.  48.91 Zeke Mackay
6.  1:33.71 ichcubegern
7.  1:51.15 João Vinicius
8.  1:56.85 fun at the joy
9.  3:29.77 PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  29.96 ichcubegern
2.  49.65 whatshisbucket
3.  59.01 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:02.31 dhafin
5.  1:04.46 colegemuth
6.  1:18.75 abunickabhi
7.  1:24.14 fun at the joy
8.  1:35.81 TheCube4226
9.  2:01.02 João Vinicius
10.  2:38.02 MrLunarWolf
11.  4:13.64 Brayden Adams
12.  4:56.45 pizzacrust


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(25)
1.  23.00 (23, 21, 25) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  23.33 (24, 21, 25) Teh Keng Foo
3.  25.00 (26, 28, 21) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  26.67 (26, 30, 24) xyzzy
4.  26.67 (27, 27, 26) Theo Leinad
6.  27.33 (25, 26, 31) TipsterTrickster
7.  28.33 (29, 28, 28) G2013
8.  29.00 (31, 25, 31) Jacck
9.  30.33 (31, 29, 31) Sean Hartman
10.  32.00 (28, 32, 36) João Vinicius
11.  32.33 (32, 33, 32) Bogdan
12.  33.00 (33, 30, 36) OriginalUsername
13.  35.33 (38, 28, 40) cuberkid10
14.  37.00 (36, 37, 38) Mike Hughey
15.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
15.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Helmer Ewert
15.  DNF (35, DNF, 33) ExultantCarn
15.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
15.  DNF (DNF, 45, 39) RyuKagamine
15.  DNF (47, DNF, DNF) mista
15.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
15.  DNF (66, DNS, DNS) PingPongCuber
15.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) MrLunarWolf
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) TheCube4226
15.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) pizzacrust


*2-3-4 Relay*(67)
1.  40.50 cuberkid10
2.  41.56 Khairur Rachim
3.  44.17 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  48.10 Luke Garrett
5.  48.93 OriginalUsername
6.  51.31 Manatee 10235
7.  53.15 MCuber
8.  54.18 DhruvA
9.  55.71 NewoMinx
10.  56.64 Laura
11.  56.79 DGCubes
12.  57.53 Jonah Jarvis
13.  57.82 nikodem.rudy
14.  58.07 Little Sunrise
15.  58.08 wuque man
16.  59.00 David ep
17.  59.06 V.Kochergin
18.  59.85 Ontricus
19.  1:00.22 ichcubegern
20.  1:02.01 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:02.95 Clément B.
22.  1:03.26 Toothcraver55
23.  1:03.42 abunickabhi
24.  1:07.65 whatshisbucket
25.  1:08.24 Dylan Swarts
26.  1:10.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  1:10.58 [email protected]
28.  1:10.95 Logan
29.  1:11.07 João Vinicius
30.  1:13.10 jake.levine
31.  1:13.25 TheCube4226
32.  1:13.79 Cooki348
33.  1:15.88 Liam Wadek
34.  1:16.21 begiuli65
35.  1:16.29 mista
36.  1:16.41 ARandomCuber
37.  1:16.87 swankfukinc
38.  1:17.66 Zafimi
39.  1:18.06 fun at the joy
40.  1:22.21 nevinscph
41.  1:22.29 Sub1Hour
42.  1:24.67 Elysian_Hunter
43.  1:24.92 Koen van Aller
44.  1:27.41 speedcube.insta
45.  1:31.45 John Benwell
46.  1:32.73 Parke187
47.  1:33.30 Rollercoasterben
48.  1:38.40 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  1:39.27 UnknownCanvas
50.  1:39.39 CalamityCubes
51.  1:41.34 Alpha cuber
52.  1:44.04 Petri Krzywacki
53.  1:46.19 eyeball321
54.  1:47.55 Julio974
55.  1:48.32 Billybong378
56.  1:50.51 PingPongCuber
57.  1:54.76 Brayden Adams
58.  2:02.68 markdlei
59.  2:04.39 theos
60.  2:18.11 Aadil- ali
61.  2:24.54 Jacck
62.  2:30.26 toinou06cubing
63.  2:36.41 MrLunarWolf
64.  2:36.45 MatsBergsten
65.  2:37.01 pizzacrust
66.  2:42.93 Ian Pang
67.  4:14.83 cougarscratch


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:39.97 cuberkid10
2.  1:41.91 Sean Hartman
3.  1:57.63 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  2:04.64 OriginalUsername
5.  2:05.19 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:05.50 Laura
7.  2:06.70 NewoMinx
8.  2:11.39 wuque man
9.  2:11.72 Luke Garrett
10.  2:14.12 ichcubegern
11.  2:16.13 DhruvA
12.  2:21.49 abunickabhi
13.  2:26.11 DGCubes
14.  2:30.42 João Vinicius
15.  2:33.39 nevinscph
16.  2:35.05 Ontricus
17.  2:35.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  2:36.24 Little Sunrise
19.  2:37.50 begiuli65
20.  2:37.57 MichaelNielsen
21.  2:39.02 fun at the joy
22.  2:39.14 Clément B.
23.  2:42.12 Dylan Swarts
24.  2:48.30 ARandomCuber
25.  2:57.61 jake.levine
26.  3:04.14 Cooki348
27.  3:08.77 swankfukinc
28.  3:22.45 whatshisbucket
29.  3:26.09 John Benwell
30.  3:28.20 Logan
31.  3:36.45 Rollercoasterben
32.  4:02.04 Ian Pang
33.  4:21.09 Koen van Aller
34.  4:27.88 Petri Krzywacki
35.  4:34.88 theos
36.  5:27.46 Brayden Adams
37.  5:50.22 pizzacrust
38.  5:59.17 MrLunarWolf
39.  6:03.73 PingPongCuber
40.  11:44.70 cougarscratch


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:58.19 cuberkid10
2.  3:59.38 Laura
3.  4:26.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:39.48 OriginalUsername
5.  4:48.93 DGCubes
6.  5:43.10 nevinscph
7.  5:47.24 Manatee 10235
8.  5:52.03 João Vinicius
9.  6:04.20 fun at the joy
10.  6:46.31 swankfukinc
11.  9:00.89 Rollercoasterben
12.  9:46.28 Petri Krzywacki
13.  10:52.53 theos
14.  12:58.24 MrLunarWolf
15.  21:37.20 cougarscratch
16.  DNF whatshisbucket


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  5:57.93 jancsi02
2.  7:16.84 ichcubegern
3.  7:54.07 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:38.82 TipsterTrickster
5.  8:46.90 DGCubes
6.  9:46.25 nevinscph
7.  9:48.74 DhruvA
8.  10:19.57 begiuli65
9.  10:19.76 João Vinicius
10.  11:57.23 swankfukinc
11.  42:45.04 cougarscratch


*Clock*(35)
1.  5.01 JChambers13
2.  5.02 TipsterTrickster
3.  6.34 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.60 MartinN13
5.  7.34 MattP98
6.  7.58 Sean Hartman
7.  8.11 cuberkid10
8.  8.33 Immolated-Marmoset
9.  8.78 BradenTheMagician
10.  9.12 DesertWolf
11.  9.75 Liam Wadek
12.  9.78 NewoMinx
13.  11.00 MichaelNielsen
14.  11.09 Luke Garrett
15.  11.83 OriginalUsername
16.  12.48 VIBE_ZT
17.  12.53 Michał Krasowski
18.  12.59 NathanaelCubes
19.  12.74 NoProblemCubing
20.  13.31 epride17
21.  13.91 RyuKagamine
22.  14.09 V.Kochergin
23.  14.24 ichcubegern
24.  14.62 revaldoah
25.  16.55 João Vinicius
26.  17.46 freshcuber.de
27.  20.47 swankfukinc
28.  21.69 fun at the joy
29.  21.87 whatshisbucket
30.  23.59 Brayden Adams
31.  24.91 nevinscph
32.  32.09 Koen van Aller
33.  35.42 Logan
34.  36.22 One Wheel
35.  DNF Laura


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  46.87 Zafimi
2.  48.86 AidanNoogie
3.  49.89 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  52.71 Khairur Rachim
5.  54.36 Laura
6.  56.15 Sean Hartman
7.  59.81 MCuber
8.  59.98 DGCubes
9.  1:00.18 OriginalUsername
10.  1:01.42 DhruvA
11.  1:02.54 whatshisbucket
12.  1:02.97 cuberkid10
13.  1:03.63 Michał Krasowski
14.  1:08.38 V.Kochergin
15.  1:09.75 wuque man
16.  1:14.70 jackeyguy
17.  1:16.95 Luke Garrett
18.  1:18.17 ichcubegern
19.  1:21.60 colegemuth
20.  1:22.29 MichaelNielsen
21.  1:22.66 ARandomCuber
22.  1:25.15 begiuli65
23.  1:25.52 MattP98
24.  1:26.63 Manatee 10235
25.  1:31.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:31.71 João Vinicius
27.  1:39.65 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:40.23 epride17
29.  1:40.54 swankfukinc
30.  1:40.71 nevinscph
31.  1:42.14 TheCube4226
32.  1:43.12 BleachedTurtle
33.  1:45.72 abunickabhi
34.  1:53.38 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  1:55.58 fun at the joy
36.  1:58.32 jake.levine
37.  2:03.98 ThatLucas
38.  2:07.74 Logan
39.  2:09.46 CurlyFries
40.  2:15.90 Rollercoasterben
41.  2:20.49 Julio974
42.  2:21.28 Glomnipotent
43.  2:26.88 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:26.90 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  2:30.13 UnknownCanvas
46.  3:15.95 One Wheel
47.  DNF OJ Cubing
47.  DNF VIBE_ZT
47.  DNF Alpha cuber


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  2.32 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.50 tJardigradHe
3.  2.61 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  2.86 oliviervlcube
5.  2.91 Toothcraver55
6.  3.04 Cooki348
7.  3.38 Abhi
8.  3.45 Ghost Cuber
9.  3.54 DGCubes
10.  3.66 NoProblemCubing
11.  3.75 Ontricus
12.  3.79 mihnea3000
13.  3.93 Sameer Aggarwal
14.  4.04 Sean Hartman
15.  4.30 asacuber
16.  4.33 OriginalUsername
17.  4.38 DhruvA
18.  4.43 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.46 GioccioCuber
20.  4.63 Trig0n
21.  4.92 Luke Garrett
22.  4.94 NewoMinx
23.  4.97 JoXCuber
24.  5.01 João Vinicius
25.  5.22 whatshisbucket
26.  5.23 Liam Wadek
27.  5.29 RileyN23
28.  5.31 Logan
29.  5.36 David ep
30.  5.39 ichcubegern
31.  5.42 Brayden Adams
32.  5.45 JChambers13
32.  5.45 cuberkid10
34.  5.49 Michał Krasowski
35.  5.52 UnknownCanvas
36.  5.53 V.Kochergin
37.  5.68 Color Cuber
38.  5.77 Billybong378
39.  5.83 [email protected]
40.  5.86 MattP98
41.  5.88 begiuli65
41.  5.88 Zeke Mackay
43.  5.92 MCuber
44.  6.02 Parke187
45.  6.05 remopihel
46.  6.11 MTOBEIYF
47.  6.43 Keenan Johnson
48.  6.51 AlphaCam625
49.  6.68 OwenB
50.  6.73 Mateusz Kozioł
51.  6.78 BleachedTurtle
52.  6.82 ExultantCarn
53.  6.96 Julio974
54.  7.03 bennettstouder
55.  7.09 riz3ndrr
56.  7.14 wuque man
57.  7.34 DesertWolf
57.  7.34 ARandomCuber
59.  7.38 jvier
60.  7.39 Laura
61.  7.44 TheNoobCuber
62.  7.55 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  7.58 VIBE_ZT
64.  7.61 Manatee 10235
65.  7.77 Rollercoasterben
66.  7.80 Natanael
67.  7.83 Immolated-Marmoset
68.  7.98 nikodem.rudy
69.  8.00 Koen van Aller
70.  8.29 PingPongCuber
71.  8.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
72.  8.31 Sub1Hour
73.  8.47 theos
74.  8.54 Antto Pitkänen
75.  8.67 Zafimi
76.  8.72 Dylan Swarts
77.  9.02 topppits
78.  9.65 danvie
79.  9.67 fun at the joy
79.  9.67 epride17
81.  9.92 abunickabhi
82.  9.95 MrLunarWolf
83.  10.04 swankfukinc
84.  10.32 Alpha cuber
85.  11.21 Aadil- ali
86.  11.45 Lvl9001Wizard
87.  11.80 eyeball321
88.  12.10 Isaac Latta
89.  12.29 pizzacrust
90.  13.27 skewby_cuber
91.  13.38 Cubinwitdapizza
92.  13.44 John Benwell
93.  13.63 Ian Pang
94.  14.49 freshcuber.de
95.  14.71 TheCube4226
96.  15.51 markdlei
97.  15.68 toinou06cubing
98.  16.81 jake.levine
99.  17.13 nevinscph
100.  19.43 MarkyGames7
101.  25.25 MajorBaccs
102.  28.20 One Wheel


*Square-1*(76)
1.  6.90 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.67 BenGotts
3.  7.95 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  8.50 David ep
5.  10.01 thecubingwizard
6.  12.35 Kylegadj
7.  13.09 BradyCubes08
8.  13.28 Clément B.
9.  13.58 BradenTheMagician
10.  13.94 tJardigradHe
11.  14.15 Coneman
12.  14.19 asacuber
13.  14.22 cuberkid10
14.  14.23 MCuber
15.  14.28 RileyN23
16.  15.27 NewoMinx
17.  15.37 Sean Hartman
18.  15.40 Kerry_Creech
19.  15.52 DesertWolf
20.  15.84 Rollercoasterben
21.  16.01 Sub1Hour
22.  16.09 MichaelNielsen
23.  16.77 Zeke Mackay
24.  17.22 ichcubegern
25.  17.37 Luke Garrett
26.  18.14 Laura
27.  18.77 DGCubes
28.  19.40 OriginalUsername
29.  19.55 jancsi02
30.  19.73 Antto Pitkänen
31.  20.01 riz3ndrr
32.  20.23 Logan
33.  20.55 AlphaCam625
34.  20.77 Underwatercuber
35.  21.41 MattP98
36.  21.51 OwenB
37.  21.55 HawaiiLife745
38.  21.71 João Vinicius
39.  21.76 mihnea3000
40.  23.71 MTOBEIYF
41.  25.14 ThatLucas
42.  25.75 VIBE_ZT
43.  26.31 Little Sunrise
44.  26.82 NathanaelCubes
45.  27.32 OJ Cubing
46.  27.42 abhijat
47.  27.44 Trig0n
48.  27.59 The Cubing Fanatic
49.  27.73 Immolated-Marmoset
50.  27.76 Xauxage
51.  27.93 Toothcraver55
52.  28.65 Manatee 10235
53.  28.78 whatshisbucket
54.  29.01 BleachedTurtle
55.  29.83 Ontricus
56.  30.07 fun at the joy
57.  33.45 theos
58.  34.94 Lvl9001Wizard
59.  38.99 Mike Hughey
60.  39.98 Liam Wadek
61.  40.36 Brayden Adams
62.  41.04 Cubinwitdapizza
63.  42.62 dhafin
64.  43.67 Khairur Rachim
65.  44.42 PingPongCuber
66.  45.28 markdlei
67.  46.64 skewby_cuber
68.  48.16 pizzacrust
69.  55.61 Billybong378
70.  58.23 Ian Pang
71.  1:00.30 abunickabhi
72.  1:01.47 Koen van Aller
73.  1:09.83 eyeball321
74.  1:19.63 nevinscph
75.  1:27.98 One Wheel
76.  1:44.44 Doofnoofer


*Skewb*(86)
1.  2.55 RileyN23
2.  3.02 BradyCubes08
3.  3.42 Michał Krasowski


Spoiler



4.  3.64 hopelessdove
5.  3.69 asacuber
5.  3.69 [email protected]
7.  3.82 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.85 riz3ndrr
9.  3.99 DhruvA
10.  4.01 Color Cuber
11.  4.25 Kylegadj
12.  4.27 TipsterTrickster
13.  4.36 NewoMinx
14.  4.66 OriginalUsername
15.  4.70 Sean Hartman
16.  4.77 João Vinicius
17.  4.88 Isaac Latta
18.  4.96 Kerry_Creech
19.  5.20 Alpha cuber
20.  5.21 AlphaCam625
21.  5.32 Toothcraver55
22.  5.38 Zeke Mackay
23.  5.40 Luke Garrett
24.  5.44 VIBE_ZT
25.  5.51 Antto Pitkänen
26.  5.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  5.78 Trig0n
28.  5.79 MattP98
29.  5.80 mihnea3000
30.  5.84 JakubDrobny
31.  5.88 d2polld
32.  6.01 MTOBEIYF
33.  6.05 Khairur Rachim
33.  6.05 Rollercoasterben
35.  6.07 Logan
36.  6.10 cuberkid10
37.  6.16 DesertWolf
37.  6.16 Parke187
39.  6.21 David ep
40.  6.26 Mateusz Kozioł
41.  6.30 Julio974
42.  6.31 Laura
43.  6.35 Immolated-Marmoset
44.  6.40 epride17
45.  6.47 fun at the joy
46.  6.51 DGCubes
47.  6.87 Ontricus
48.  6.91 Sub1Hour
49.  7.13 V.Kochergin
50.  7.17 ichcubegern
50.  7.17 MCuber
52.  7.67 OJ Cubing
53.  7.75 Billybong378
54.  7.80 ARandomCuber
55.  7.86 BleachedTurtle
56.  8.90 Dylan Swarts
57.  9.07 remopihel
58.  9.13 Manatee 10235
59.  9.15 MrLunarWolf
60.  9.16 whatshisbucket
61.  9.28 OwenB
62.  9.31 Cooki348
63.  9.45 Lvl9001Wizard
64.  9.53 Keenan Johnson
65.  9.67 skewby_cuber
66.  9.79 abunickabhi
67.  9.93 topppits
68.  10.39 swankfukinc
69.  10.51 MarkyGames7
70.  10.62 theos
71.  10.70 UnknownCanvas
72.  10.71 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  11.18 toinou06cubing
74.  11.37 MajorBaccs
75.  11.43 nikodem.rudy
76.  11.75 Koen van Aller
77.  12.20 Mike Hughey
78.  13.00 Liam Wadek
79.  13.16 eyeball321
80.  13.20 PingPongCuber
81.  13.82 John Benwell
82.  13.94 Cubinwitdapizza
83.  14.82 Brayden Adams
84.  15.91 freshcuber.de
85.  24.44 Glomnipotent
86.  26.36 nevinscph


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  24.88 NewoMinx
2.  26.38 OriginalUsername
3.  26.96 whatshisbucket


Spoiler



4.  30.06 DGCubes
5.  33.83 ichcubegern
6.  34.21 Zafimi
7.  40.69 Logan
8.  41.43 Manatee 10235
9.  46.18 abunickabhi
10.  47.35 Billybong378
11.  52.18 João Vinicius
12.  52.45 Julio974


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:49.04 cuberkid10
2.  4:32.78 OriginalUsername
3.  4:55.75 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  5:05.52 MichaelNielsen
5.  5:22.78 BradyCubes08
6.  5:27.95 DhruvA
7.  5:54.44 oskarinn
8.  6:06.53 swankfukinc
9.  6:08.44 whatshisbucket
10.  6:09.00 João Vinicius
11.  6:09.63 ARandomCuber
12.  6:43.83 fun at the joy
13.  7:14.56 abunickabhi
14.  7:32.27 epride17
15.  9:32.54 Koen van Aller
16.  13:09.40 Brayden Adams


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  10.32 Trig0n
2.  10.80 João Vinicius
3.  12.54 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  12.98 DGCubes
5.  15.88 OriginalUsername
6.  16.91 CalamityCubes
7.  17.64 ichcubegern
8.  21.62 PingPongCuber
9.  22.81 NathanaelCubes
10.  23.47 Laura
11.  24.32 OJ Cubing
12.  25.21 Julio974
13.  25.47 abunickabhi
14.  26.79 Logan
15.  27.33 Rollercoasterben
16.  28.64 Billybong378
17.  29.03 Zafimi
18.  32.90 Liam Wadek
19.  33.23 swankfukinc
20.  36.52 Brayden Adams
21.  37.61 yovliporat


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  26.64 Ontricus
2.  32.54 whatshisbucket
3.  38.27 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  39.13 ichcubegern
5.  44.93 Billybong378
6.  47.48 abunickabhi
7.  1:15.95 UnknownCanvas
8.  1:20.77 pizzacrust



*Contest results*(212)
1.  1264 Sean Hartman
2.  1230 OriginalUsername
3.  1124 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1067 ichcubegern
5.  994 MichaelNielsen
6.  993 NewoMinx
7.  938 Laura
8.  932 Khairur Rachim
9.  929 Luke Garrett
10.  907 DGCubes
11.  901 João Vinicius
12.  877 DhruvA
13.  790 Michał Krasowski
14.  778 David ep
15.  757 Manatee 10235
15.  757 Clément B.
17.  751 MCuber
18.  745 Toothcraver55
19.  724 Zeke Mackay
20.  723 asacuber
21.  717 Logan
22.  716 Ontricus
23.  711 RileyN23
24.  691 BradyCubes08
25.  661 V.Kochergin
26.  654 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  641 abunickabhi
28.  638 wuque man
29.  636 NathanaelCubes
30.  629 G2013
31.  625 fun at the joy
32.  617 tJardigradHe
33.  615 Dylan Swarts
34.  611 Liam Wadek
35.  610 MattP98
36.  609 whatshisbucket
37.  579 mihnea3000
38.  572 Kylegadj
39.  571 ARandomCuber
40.  548 [email protected]
41.  534 Little Sunrise
42.  532 Jonah Jarvis
43.  530 Rollercoasterben
44.  529 Kerry_Creech
45.  521 Mateusz Kozioł
46.  518 begiuli65
46.  518 nikodem.rudy
48.  513 thecubingwizard
49.  511 OwenB
50.  508 hopelessdove
51.  507 ExultantCarn
52.  502 riz3ndrr
53.  497 AlphaCam625
54.  494 Cooki348
55.  487 nevinscph
56.  481 Sub1Hour
57.  478 Trig0n
58.  474 jancsi02
59.  472 TipsterTrickster
59.  472 TheCube4226
61.  468 mista
62.  466 Coinman_
63.  455 BradenTheMagician
64.  450 DesertWolf
65.  448 BleachedTurtle
66.  446 MTOBEIYF
67.  444 Shadowjockey
68.  439 OJ Cubing
69.  437 Zafimi
70.  434 swankfukinc
71.  432 Sameer Aggarwal
72.  431 Parke187
73.  429 Color Cuber
74.  398 Keenan Johnson
75.  397 Glomnipotent
76.  395 remopihel
77.  391 ThatLucas
78.  390 JChambers13
79.  388 Legomanz
80.  384 HawaiiLife745
81.  375 d2polld
82.  373 JakeKlassen
83.  362 jvier
84.  361 JoXCuber
85.  359 epride17
86.  357 xyzzy
87.  347 gutte02
88.  345 Alpha cuber
88.  345 Antto Pitkänen
90.  340 Varun Mohanraj
91.  333 Julio974
91.  333 skewby_cuber
93.  327 jake.levine
94.  321 Koen van Aller
95.  317 Immolated-Marmoset
96.  314 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  313 oskarinn
98.  308 Brayden Adams
98.  308 abhijat
100.  301 lejitcuber
101.  298 Billybong378
102.  293 colegemuth
102.  293 dhafin
104.  284 u Cube
105.  283 The Cubing Fanatic
106.  282 Abhi
107.  271 eyeball321
107.  271 Natanael
109.  267 2017LAMB06
110.  264 VIBE_ZT
111.  262 John Benwell
112.  260 Isaac Latta
113.  257 Elysian_Hunter
114.  256 NoProblemCubing
115.  254 AidanNoogie
115.  254 turtwig
117.  252 Jamesbehrle
118.  237 sqAree
119.  235 UnknownCanvas
120.  229 MrLunarWolf
121.  228 GioccioCuber
122.  227 jackeyguy
122.  227 theos
124.  223 TheNoobCuber
125.  220 Marcus Siu
126.  219 topppits
127.  218 sigalig
127.  218 Helmer Ewert
129.  214 Coneman
130.  208 Keroma12
131.  203 PingPongCuber
132.  198 JakubDrobny
133.  195 pjk
134.  191 bennettstouder
135.  186 TheTylerDean
136.  182 Ian Pang
137.  171 speedcube.insta
138.  169 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  168 Petri Krzywacki
140.  165 MartinN13
141.  164 obelisk477
142.  163 MatsBergsten
143.  160 CalamityCubes
144.  158 zhata
145.  153 Mike Hughey
146.  151 SpeedCubeReview
147.  150 pizzacrust
148.  140 One Wheel
148.  140 Fred Lang
150.  139 HendrikW
151.  135 brad711
151.  135 revaldoah
153.  133 Underwatercuber
154.  129 GenTheThief
155.  127 LowSkill
156.  123 Cubinwitdapizza
157.  113 Aadil- ali
158.  112 Jmuncuber
159.  107 toinou06cubing
160.  105 bilbo07
160.  105 OriEy
160.  105 markdlei
160.  105 Infraredlizards
164.  101 oliviervlcube
164.  101 Jacck
166.  98 BiscutDNF
167.  97 Ghost Cuber
168.  87 freshcuber.de
169.  81 Alexis1011
170.  79 BenGotts
171.  77 [email protected]
172.  76 SpartanSailor
173.  73 sascholeks
174.  70 DonovanTheCool
175.  67 CurlyFries
175.  67 Gašper Potočnik
177.  65 Apolo
178.  63 thatkid
179.  62 elimescube
180.  61 MajorBaccs
181.  58 CubingCrazy
182.  52 MarkyGames7
183.  48 wearephamily1719
184.  47 Patzer64
184.  47 read
186.  46 Andrew_Rizo
187.  45 jakgun0130
188.  44 Doofnoofer
188.  44 daniel678
190.  40 cougarscratch
191.  37 Isaac Elliott
191.  37 T1_M0
193.  36 Last Layer King
194.  35 Tommy Kiprillis
195.  34 Teh Keng Foo
195.  34 RyuKagamine
195.  34 Edwardtw92
198.  33 dnguyen2204
198.  33 WoowyBaby
200.  31 Xauxage
200.  31 Theo Leinad
202.  27 hotufos
202.  27 danvie
204.  25 Bogdan
205.  23 Zimo
206.  22 MarkA64
207.  20 Sabbir Hossain Soad
208.  13 PetrusQuber
209.  11 matt boeren
210.  8 Mikikajek
211.  5 MEF227
212.  4 yovliporat


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2019)

212 competitors this week. And the winner this week is number 189.

That means our winner this week (because of the order of the list, which is our tiebreak) is *daniel678!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

